# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Besoin de conseils pour un lapin nain bélier

## SnowAngel

Bonjour, je viens de récupérer un lapin nain bélier (sauvetage) mais n'y connais pas grand chose   :boulet: 

J'ai 5 lapins nains (normaux pas béliers) mais qui vivent en clapier en extérieur donc je ne sais pas si c'est à peu près la même chose.

D'après ma véto, ce serait donc une femelle, environ 4 ans, en bonne santé excepté une petite gale d'oreilles que je viens de finir de soigner.

Donc elle m'a dit que ces lapins étaient de "vrais p'tits chiens" et qu'ils devaient vivre à l'intérieur, dans une cage spacieuse et avec sorties régulières et beaucoup de contacts.

Pour le moment, je n'ai qu'une minuscule cage (pas du tout adaptée pour ce style d'animal) donc je la laisse ouverte comme ça Bounty (c'est comme ça que je l'ai nomée) peut vadrouiller à sa guise dans le studio.

Je suis preneuse de tous conseils, alimentation, comportement, éducation, etc....

Je suis allé un peu voir sur google mais je préfèrerais des conseils de vrais passionnés et qui vivent avec des lapins béliers.

Par avance merci

----------


## koulamel

Bonjour!

je vous fais part de mon expérience perso... et effectivement pour avoir eu un lapin nain et maintenant un lapin bélier c'est un vrai petit chien...

le mien vit en liberté dans mon appart, et très naturellement il a accepté les règles de la maison : il ne touche pas les meubles, les fils électriques, retourne faire ses besoins dans sa cage , s'amuse à explorer les pièces, c'est le bonheur pour tout le monde. il a adopté un petit coin à coté du canapé pour se prélasser

A la base il connait un ordre "NON", dit fermement, il a très vite compris. Il connait son prénom. Il parait que les lapins apprécient les voix un peu graves, donc à éviter les cris hystériques lol  :fou:  ne pas réprimander par des tapes surtout!!

La propreté il l'a acquise tout seul... de lui même... c'est peut-être plus confortable pour lui aussi...

Coté alimentation ba comme un nain je pense, beaucoup de foin, de la verdure, et puis des granulés classiques mais plutot en complément ( c'est un peu comme une friandise).

Pour les soins plutot classique: brossage régulier, les griffes à couper, les oreilles à controler comme les dents, le derrière. La seule chose c'est que à maturité sexuelle, le mien est devenu accro à moi et à commencer à grogner sur mon copain, donc je l'ai fait castrer, tout s'est très bien passé et depuis tout va bien, il adore se faire papouiller par mon compagnon, plus que par moi !!

Et le plus important: les calins, les gratouilles, des jeux... bref le contact ça le met de très bonne humeur  :amour3: 

Bon courage avec votre nouvel arrivant, mais a priori c'est que du bonheur !!   ::

----------


## kevin93

Les lapins sont de vrai petits chats a mon avis    ::  
il n'y a par contre aucune différence entre lapin belier, nain, angora, géant   :non: 

Tous doivent sortir au minimum 3h par jour voir en liberté c'est mieux !! 

il faut leur apprendre la propreté tu vera ce seront de vrai petit chat   :eyebrows:  Il font ce qui a faire dans la litière et des petites boulettes de temps en temps en dehors 

Il y a un site super : margeurite et cie    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## atchoumdumbo

Je possède un lapin bélier nain et un lapin nain de couleur. 

Il est vrai que mon petit bélier est un vrai petit chien, qui suit partout. Il a besoin de beaucoup d'espace. En effet je vous conseillerais soit une très grande cage ( la mienne est vraiment immense!!) avec des sorties quotidiennes d'au moins une bonne heure  minimun (le mieux étant deux ou trois heure) ! Soit, si vous avez la place, aménager un  enclos intérieur, ou encore une vie en liberté totale dans votre studio( ou dans une seule pièce)  mais bien faire attention à tout les dangers que cela peut représenter ( faire attention aux plantes, fils électriques, endroits où ils pourraient se coincer....).

C'est un animal très curieux, qui aime beaucoup explorer!!!!! Le mien est une petite  tête de mule, hyper vif,  qui n'est pas trop branché câlins, mais je sais que les béliers ont la réputation d'être calins et doux.

Pour la propreté le mien à aussi appris tout seul . Mais avec la maturité sexuelle et donc le marquage, c'est un peu plus compliqué    ::  

Pour la nourriture , il n'y a pas de changements par rapport à un lapin nain ( foin à volonté,eau à volonté, produits frais, granulés...)  cependant un lapin nain bélier est un peu plus gros qu'un lapin nain, les rationspeuvent donc être un peu plus élevées (gare qd même à l'obésité   ::   )   

Pour les soins, il faut vérifier assez régulièrement l'intérieur de ses oreilles ( vérifier s'il n'y a pas de croutes, si elle ne sont pas souillées....) surveiller également la pousse des dents et des griffes. 

Je crois avoir fait le tour mais vous pouvez en effet consulter le site marguerite et cie qui regroupe vraiment tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur le lapin , il est vraiment très complet comme site    :Embarrassment: k: 

bon courage    ::

----------


## SnowAngel

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils   :merci: 

*koulamel*, 

La, c'est une première aujourd'hui, j'ai mis les chiens dans le jardin, et j'ai laissé à Bounty tout le studio, j'ai laissé sa cage ouverte.

Je ne suis pas sur place mais tout près donc dès que j'ai un moment, je vais voir, surveiller un peu les bêtises et voir si elle va bien.

Pour le moment, pas de crottes par terre (enfin j'ai pas tout regardé non plus    ::   ) et elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir attaqué les meubles non plus.
C'est une vraie casse cou, elle s'amuse a courir partout, sauter sur le canapé (même sur le dossier) et repartir en courant    ::  

Pour ce qui est des câlins et des jeux, je ne l'ai récupérée que depuis peu de temps donc tout reste encore à faire. Mais elle accepte déjà les caresses sur la tête et ne se sauve plus.

Merci pour le site, j'irais y faire un tour    ::  

*kevin93*, en ce qui concerne la propreté, comment lui apprendre ?
Je peut mettre un petit bac avec de la litière, soit dans sa cage, soit dans un coin de mon studio ?

*atchoumdumbo*, comment est ta cage, quelles dimensions, c'est possible d'avoir une photo ?
Ce n'est pas pratique pour moi de la laisser en liberté car j'ai mes deux chiens, donc je voudrais lui faire ou lui trouver une grande cage, et pourquoi pas avec un étage. Je la sortirais bien sur quand même quotidiennement mais pas plus de 2/3h car je ne peux pas non plus délaisser mes chiens  :hein2: 

Bounty est très curieuse et aussi têtue    ::  

Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation, je lui donne des légumes dès que j'en ai sous la main, sinon, je lui donne les même granulés qu'à mes lapins nains.
Je lui donne également du foin.

----------


## atchoumdumbo

Voici les dimensions de la cage, achetée sur ZOOPL**  : L122 *l62 * H91 cm.








 Une ptite photo de mon pinou tant que j'y suis   :Embarrassment: k: 

C'est sûr que si vous avez des chiens mieux vaut une cage ou un enclos. 
Je vous conseille vraiment d'aller voir sur ZOOPL** pour trouver une cage car il y en a si vous le souhaiter à étages...

----------


## SnowAngel

*atchoumdumbo*, je suis love de ton p'tit pinou   :amour3: 

Ta cage à de belles dimensions mais je crois que cela ne suffira pas à Madame Bounty, elle est très exigeante   ::  

Elle errait en cité mais je ne connais rien de son mode de vie d'avant, sans doute avait-elle l'habitude de gambader librement, je ne sais pas, en tout cas, elle ne supporte pas du tout la cage     ::  

Je suis allée la voir tout à l'heure et......   :suspect: 

De l'urine à ramasser un peu partout, les crottes idem, mais surtout, elle a bien pris soins d'uriner dans les beaux vieux meubles de mon arrière grand mère que je stock dans un coin et qui sont démontés (je vais me faire râler dessus moi je crois   :?  ).

Du coup j'ai récupéré des grandes planches, j'essaie de faire une barricade afin qu'elle n'ai pas accès partout    ::

----------


## kevin93

voilà un bon article pour l'éducation a la propreté    :Embarrassment: k: 

http://www.margueritecie.com/education2.php

----------


## atchoumdumbo

Moi aussi je suis    ::   de lui    :Embarrassment: k: 

C'est sûr que si elle n'a pas été habituée à vivre dans une cage, ça risque d'être un peu plus compliqué.... peut être qu'un enclos intérieur serait un bonne alternative  :kao4:  ou effectivement une cage à étages.... 

On a parfois des surprises laissées par nos petits protégers ..... le truc savoir rester .....     ::   :danse:   cela devrait s'améliorer d'ici qq temps.

Bon courage!!!

Pour le pplaisir des yeux: 



et vous, auriez vous une petite photo de Bounty????

----------


## SnowAngel

Merci *kevin93*, je l'ai ajouté en marque page, j'irais lire l'article    ::

----------


## surmulot

Tres belle petite lapine. Elle ressemble a ma Chloé    ::   qui avec l'age est devenue plus chamois (beige)  ..

Pour avoir eu les deux depuis 1997, j'ai l'impression que ma belier est plus familiere que ne l'etaient les oreilles droites, mais je pense que cela vient de la socialisation a l'humain avant le sevrage car je connais aussi des beliers craintifs de l'homme.

En fait il n'y a pas de difference autrement.

Niveau santé : controle dentaire regulier et bien surveiller les oreilles car contrairement aux oreilles droites, certains beliers du fait de leur morphologie peuvent avoir des infections du conduit auditif, celui ci n'etant pas ventilé comme les oreilles normales, et divers problèmes ORL ..

----------


## Jessi

Pour lui apprendre la propreté il faut d'abord qu'elle soit en cage, car en liberté c'est bien plus difficile d'apprendre.
Les miens ont appris tout seul dans leur cage en liberté j'ai un couple castré stérilisé qui fait partout.... ma femelle seule elle est très propre pas une crotte et encore moins un pipi en dehors de sa cage.

----------


## SnowAngel

*atchoumdumbo*, oui, je médite sur le problème depuis ce midi    ::  
Va falloir que je lui trouve une grande maison   :hein: 

En attendant, j'ai tout barricader et je vais la relâcher ce soir, voir s'il y a des endroits que j'aurais oublié de boucher   :lol2: 

Tiens, une petite photo de Bounty    ::

----------


## SnowAngel

*surmulot*, donc pas réellement de différences entre les deux ?

Et niveau santé, à part dents et oreilles à vérifier, les béliers sont plus fragiles que les nains il me semble non ?

Ma véto l'a dit que les béliers ne vivaient pas en extérieur, moi, mes nains vivent dehors toute l'année et ne s'en portent pas plus mal, au contraire    ::  

Après, c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup moins de contact donc moins de complicité    ::  

*Jessi*, je peux placer un bac avec de la litière dans sa cage ?

De toute façon, j'irais sur le site que m'a donné *kevin93*  ::

----------


## kevin93

Tout les lapins peuvent vivrent en extérieure 
Mais comme tu le dit il n'y a aucune complicité avec eux   :hein2: 

Pour la cage tu peut lui mettre un bac avec du chanvre    :Embarrassment: k:  mais comme le dit jessi en liberté elle aurra du mal apprendre la propreté il lui faut une cage de minimum 1 mètre    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## atchoumdumbo

Trop mimi la petite Bounty!!!!!!!!!!!!

J'espère que tout va bien se passer    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Luiniel

Félicitations pour ce sauvetage ! Elle est très belle    :Embarrassment: k: 

Comme il a été dit plus haut je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des différences de comportement suivant les races de lapins... Mes deux lapins oreilles droites sont pot de colle et sont très proches de moi, je connais des béliers qui sont très indépendants et hargneux à côté. Tout dépend de son passé et du lien que tu tisses avec elle     ::   (et puis de son caractère propre !) Pareil que ce qui a été dit plus tôt, il y a des béliers qui vivent dehors sans problème particulier. Ce sont des lapins avant tout  :Smile: 

Pour la litière, évite les litières minérales pour chat, ce n'est pas adapté à un lapin, ça peut lui provoquer des occlusions. Le chanvre ou les granulés de bois sont mieux    ::  

Pour la cage, c'est *minimum 4h de sorties par jour*. Et encore, je trouve ça très peu, un lapin, comme tout animal, a horreur de la cage, il s'y accommode faute de mieux, c'est tout. 4h de sorties, ça fait 20h fermé, c'est déjà énorme (essayez de fermer un chat ! Ils ont le même besoin de se déplacer et ds'explorer).

Je pense que vu que tu as des chiens, le mieux en premier lieu c'est de limiter son territoire à une pièce qui leur est inaccessible. Pour l'éducation à la propreté, commence par la cage, ou mieux par un enclos qui lui laissera une plus grande liberté de mouvements. 

Et comme dit plus tôt, pour toutes les autres questions que tu te poses le site www.margueritecie.com est la bible de tous les possesseurs de lapins, tu trouveras la marche à suivre pour l'éducation, l'installation, les soins, etc. 
 ::

----------


## SnowAngel

*atchoumdumbo*, Bounty te remercie    ::  
J'espère aussi que ça va aller    ::  

*kevin93* et *Luiniel*, merci beaucoup pour vos conseils    ::  

Je pensais à la faire vivre dehors car j'ai la chance d'avoir un jardin, en revanche, je vis dans à peine 20m2 et avec déjà mes deux gros chiens, je n'ai plus vraiment de place.
Du coup, impossible de laisser le lapin en liberté quand mes chiens sont là.

Alors en ce moment, ben les chiens passent toute la journée dehors pour que Bounty puisse gambader, mais ce n'est pas la solution.

J'ai réussi à récupérer une cage qui doit faire environ 90cm de long sur presque 50cm de large, c'est petit, mais pas le choix.

Ce matin, je lui ai acheté un bac d'angle à litière dans lequel je mettrais des copeaux et j'ai trouvé un fond (bac) de cage à hamster dans lequel je mettrais un petit coussin ou tapis en guise de dodo.
Je lui ai également acheté des carottes et des pommes.

Je vais m'occuper de l'installation cet après midi, je verrais si ça lui plais (je posterais des photos afin que vous puissiez me conseiller).

----------


## kevin93

90cm c'est bon pour depanner   ::  

Par contre évite le copeaux prend plutôt du chanvre ou lin    ::  

Personnelement le mien passe la journée dans la chambre et le soir il rentre dans sont parc de 1 mètre par côté et sa litière c'est comme toi un fond de cage a hamster car monsieur n'allait pas dans la bac d'angle    ::  

Par contre niveau carotte/pomme 
En gros c'est un bout de chaque max par semaine (genre 1/2 carotte et 1/4 de pomme    ::   car trop sucrée ) 
Priviligie plutot ce qui est vert mais introduit doucement 
Celeri, Salade( sauf laitue), Persil, Mache, Fenouil, Endive, ... tu as toute une liste complète sur margeurite et cie    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## SnowAngel

Rooo flute voila les deux légumes que je lui ai pris ne sont justement pas les bons    ::  
Bien fait, j'avais qu'à lire les articles du site hier    ::  

Pour les copeaux, en faite ben j'ai cru faire bien en achetant (pour mes autres lapins car je n'avais pas encore Bounty) une TRES grosse quantité de copeaux (40kg) et je suis également allé à la ferme acheter un gros balot de paille......

Alors du coup, maintenant, faut que je finisse tout ça avant de changer de litière    ::  

Bon, je vais m'occuper d'installer la nouvelle maison de madame, je re dans la journée pour poster les photos et voir si éventuellement il y a des trucs à modifier    ::

----------

